# Upcoming Pattern Change?



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456313197707907073


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm confused - isn't a "pattern" by definition a repetitive action that _doesn't_ change? How can the pattern be changing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm confused - isn't a "pattern" by definition a repetitive action that _doesn't_ change? How can the pattern be changing?


The science has changed. Stop denying it!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like a normal fall /winter/spring/summer pattern.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like a normal fall /winter/spring/summer pattern.


So, you are saying that the change is itself the pattern? Intriguing! Fascinating! Wowzers!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> So, you are saying that the change is itself the pattern? Intriguing! Fascinating! Wowzers!


He could also be suggesting that there are patterns to the climate and man has nothing to do with it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm confused - isn't a "pattern" by definition a repetitive action that _doesn't_ change? How can the pattern be changing?


We could be in the middle of a 800 year pattern.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We could be in the middle of a 800 year pattern.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

predictable cyclic changes in Earth’s orbit, which affect the amount of sunlight reaching different parts of Earth’s surface. The three orbital variations are: (1) changes in Earth’s orbit around the Sun (eccentricity), (2) shifts in the tilt of Earth’s axis (obliquity), and (3) the wobbling motion of Earth’s axis (precession).
On a shorter time scale, global temperatures fluctuate often and rapidly. Various records reveal numerous large, widespread, abrupt climate changes over the past 100,000 years. One of the more recent intriguing findings is the remarkable speed of these changes. Within the incredibly short time span (by geologic standards) of only a few decades or even a few years, global temperatures have fluctuated by as much as 15°F (8°C) or more. For example, as Earth was emerging out of the last glacial cycle, the warming trend was interrupted 12,800 years ago when temperatures dropped dramatically in only several decades. A mere 1,300 years later, temperatures locally spiked as much as 20°F (11°C) within just several years. Sudden changes like this occurred at least 24 times during the past 100,000 years. In a relative sense, we are in a time of unusually stable temperatures today—how long will it last?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 222927


So I was off by a couple years.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

We know from study’s of the past that our climate is highly variable and subject to dramatic shifts. We also know that these changes can take place relatively quickly, sometimes at a pace that is faster than the capacity of plants and animals to adapt.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like a normal fall /winter/spring/summer pattern.


Looks like a finger print


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The NorthSoutherlyEastern model below indicates a continued progression of the calendar with a bi-annual 1hr roll back this coming Sunday. Be prepared.


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456313197707907073


SAID THIS LAST WEEK

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/all-new-this-week-in-weather-10-28-21.181690/


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

#fileweatherguess…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wxdavid said:


> SAID THIS LAST WEEK
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/all-new-this-week-in-weather-10-28-21.181690/


I was told to mind my own beeswax so I didn't see it.

Besides, I am much nicer to those that reply to my thread. I don't call them stupid morons.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told to mind my own beeswax so I didn't see it.


You mean you actually listened that time?


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told to mind my own beeswax so I didn't see it.
> 
> Besides, I am much nicer to those that reply to my thread. I don't call them stupid morons.


 You're still upset over that?

Just kidding.. I was wrong I should not have said that I did not get a chance to apologize to you earlier.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wxdavid said:


> You're still upset over that?
> 
> Just kidding.. I was wrong I should not have said that I did not get a chance to apologize to you earlier.


LOL...I've been called worse by better.

And you don't know me very well if you think that upset me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...I've been called worse by better.
> 
> And you don't know me very well if you think that upset me.


If he made negative statements about a Cummings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> If he made negative statements about a Cummings?


Thems is fightin' words!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 222927


I read that as intergalactic


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen mark o and wxdavid in the same room?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...I've been called worse by better.
> 
> Was it something I said


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

prezek said:


> Has anyone ever seen mark o and wxdavid in the same room?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

prezek said:


> Has anyone ever seen mark o and wxdavid in the same room?


Have to an a stadium size room to handle the ego's......


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

This is a change, there wasn't any snow yesterday.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> This is a change, there wasn't any snow yesterday.
> View attachment 223018


What's the temperature there?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> What's the temperature there?


Cooke doesn't have a staton, 
But just down the rd Is sliver gate.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Snow totals(so far)


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://news.yahoo.com/video/breaking-down-brittney-la-ninia-151035692.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ummm...never mind.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------

